# Sick guppy :(



## Cheska (Feb 18, 2015)

Guppy was fine this morning. When i went home at night, the fins are almost gone. What happened and how can i treat it?


----------



## dmrg3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Not sure it is gone which can be by fin rot or attacked by others. If it is fin rot, there is a medication if you search fin rot.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like he has been bullied by the other males. May have to separate to another tank.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

+ 1 to bob123's comment related to being bullied because if it was fin rot, wouldn't some of the others be affected also ?


----------



## Cheska (Feb 18, 2015)

thank you for the replies. The fish died. I saw some fish scratching so I treated the whole tank with ich medicine. i lost a few fish. Hopefully not anymore


----------



## dmrg3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Not sure this is the right info. But from personal experience, ich medicine seemed strong. So I would put sick fish to the different tank or something and treat them  Treating whole tank would be dangerous...


----------

